# Photoshop CS - Automatisieren, Fotos freistellen und gerade ausrichten...



## hämma (26. April 2004)

Also ich habe hier 40.000 Bilder, allesammt durch einen Fehler schief in den Scanner eingezogen.

Nun bin ich auf der  Suche nach einem Programm/Tool, mit dem ich sie automatisch geradestellen kann. Bisher erfolglos.

Im neuen Photoshop fand ich nun diese Funktion, mit der das geradestellen wunderbar klappt, allerdings werden die Bilder dabei auch zerschnitten...

Gint es eine Möglichkeit des automatisierten Ausrichtens ohne Freistellen oder kennt jemand ein Programm, das das beherrscht?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. April 2004)

Hallihallo,

Du könntest Dir eine Aktion erstellen, in der entweder durch manuelles Transformieren --> Drehen oder mit Martin Schaefers Videotutorial (http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials95260.html) Deine Bilder wieder gerade gestellt werden.

Gruss


----------



## hämma (26. April 2004)

Naja, wenn es nur ein paar wären... Aber 40.000... Und alle haben unterschiedliche Schräglage...

Brauche irgendwas was sich automatisieren läßt und anhand von irgendeinem Merkmal die Schräglage erkennen.


----------



## MeggieX (26. April 2004)

Eine echte Automatik für Dein Problem sehe ich nicht wirklich. Aber ich habe mal 2 Anregungen – vielleicht kann dann jemand anderes doch noch mit einer Aktion abhelfen:

1)	Mittels Messwerkzeug kannst Du den Winkel bestimmen, um den jedes Bild gedreht werden muß. Per „Bild-Arbeitsfläche drehen-per Eingabe“ ist dann dein Winkel schon eingegeben und außerdem kannst Du diesen oben in der Werkzeugleiste ablesen. Falls es jetzt jemanden gibt, der dieses Meßwerkzeug in eine Aktion einbinden kann, hättest Du nun pro Bild nur noch 2 Mausklicks – ähnlich wie Du es Dir ja vorstellst. Für Arbeitsfläche drehen bekommst Du leicht eine Aktion, aber wie man das Meßwerkzeug einbindet, bin ich total überfragt.
Nun hast Du aber das nächste Problem. Durch die unterschiedlichen Winkel, mußt Du jedes Bild unterschiedlich beschneiden. Wenn Du jetzt in Deine Aktion noch das Ausschneiden Werkzeug mit Anhalten einbindest, mußt Du wieder pro Bild mit 4 Mausklicks die 4 Seiten jedesmal leicht verschieben.

2)	mit dem Ausschneiden Werkzeug beim aktivieren von „perspekt. bearbeiten“ kannst Du gleichzeitig drehen und ausschneiden und außerdem kannst Du das auch gut in eine Aktion einbinden, aber es bleibt trotzdem pro Bild immer noch die Arbeit, dass Du alle 4 Eckpunkte definieren mußt. Also immer noch 4 Mausklicks pro Bild, aber die Stapelverarbeitung läuft sonst damit.

Ohne aktivieren von „perspekt. bearbeiten“ kannst Du das auch machen – Bild drehen und dann eben die 4 Seiten anpassen (Eckpunkte geht dann nicht). Also bleiben 5 Mausklicks pro Aktion.

Für 2) kann ich bei Bedarf helfen.

Aber das Einzige, was Dir PS dann abnimmt ist wirklich nur das laden und speichern der Bilder automatisch. Der Rest bleibt etwas reduzierte Handarbeit.

Vielleicht doch noch was: Mir hat mal jemand gesagt, daß Photoshop Elements eine Funktin hat für geraderichten – kenne ich nur leider nicht. Aber möglicherweise ist es für Deine Zwecke ausreichend.

Meggie


----------



## Mythos007 (26. April 2004)

@hämma - welche Farbe hat denn der Scannbereich der nicht zum
eigentlichen Bild dazugehört?


----------



## Lobi (26. April 2004)

Hm... kleiner Denkansatz von mir als Erweiterung zu MeggieX

Wenn man sich eine "Winkelskala" fertig machen würde, die man dann ein die Zwischenablage kopiert...
Und ausserdem den Arbeitsbereich jedes Bildes als Aktion um vielleicht 50 pro Seite vergrössert könnte man die Skala (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Bilder alle gleich gross sind) in eine Ebene über dem Bild kopieren.

Dann kann man auf jeden Fall schon mal auf einen Blick ablesen, wie weit das Bild gedreht werden muss!

diesen Winkel gibt man dann manuell ein... alles andere kann ja dann als Aktion weiter laufen!

Dann hätt man 2 bis 3 "Handgriffe" pro bild

Beispiel:





Ich hab hier keinen Wert auf die richtigkeit der hier gezeigten Winkel gelegt... das Bild soll nur verdeutlichen was ich meine.

Dieses Bild müsste nun um 10° nach rechts gedreht werden...

Die Skala müsste natürlich genauer und ausführlicher sein!

Einziges Manko wäre der Ansatzpunkt unten!


----------



## hämma (26. April 2004)

@Mythos007: Ist Whiteborder


Naja, die Geschichte mit dem Meßwerkzeug... Ich hatte die Hoffnung, daß man allles außer dem Winkelmessen automatisieren kann (Arbeitsfläche per Eingabe drehen, Speichern) aber leider  wird bei einer Aktion der  Meßwert nicht neu übernommen.

Die Hochproffesionelle Scansoftware für diesen Zweck (Kofax, Captiva) bringt mich nicht weiter, kommen wohl mit graustufen Tiffs nicht klar....


----------



## Mythos007 (26. April 2004)

Könntest Du uns mal eines Deiner zu korregierenden Bilder zur Verfügung stellen,
damit wir uns das noch ein wenig mehr vergegenwärtigen können?


----------



## Lobi (26. April 2004)

> Ich hatte die Hoffnung, daß man allles außer dem Winkelmessen automatisieren kann (Arbeitsfläche per Eingabe drehen, Speichern)



Genau das kann man doch aber!

Oder hab ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden?!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. April 2004)

Darf ich mal kurz anfragen, was jetzt nochmal genau der Grund war, warum jetzt
ein neuer Thread aufgemacht wurde?
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials153420.html

Zu deinem Problem:
Vollautomatisch wird es nicht gehen, da Photoshop nicht über das AI-PlugIn
(künstliche Intelligenz) verfügt. Also geht es maximal halbautomatisch.
Und ich denke, mein Videotutorial sollte dir den notwendigen Ansatz gegeben haben.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Mythos007 (26. April 2004)

Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wo das Problem darin bestehen sollte
die "Fotos freistellen und begradigen" Automatisation von Photoshop zur
Lösung Deines Problems zu nutzen, bei mir funktioniert diese Funktion
bei einem schief eingescannten Foto mit weißem Scannerbackground
sehr gut. Eigentlich ist es auch sehr sinnvoll, dass Photoshop die
überstehende weiße Fläche, die nicht zum original Photo gehört, löscht.

mfg Myhtos007


----------



## hämma (26. April 2004)

Die Funktion "Fotos freistellen und begradigen" funktioniert deshalb bei mir nicht, weil die Bilder jeweils zwei begrenzte Felder enthalten, bei der Funktion neigt Photoshop dazu, die Bilder zu zerschneiden, was unerwünscht ist. Ansonsten, würde man das beschneiden unterbinden können, wäre es perfekt für meinen Zweck.


----------



## Lobi (26. April 2004)

> Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wo das Problem darin bestehen sollte
> die "Fotos freistellen und begradigen" Automatisation von Photoshop zur
> Lösung Deines Problems zu nutzen



Als erstes mal darin, dass einige solch eine Funktion gar nicht haben und daher auch nicht wissen, dass es sowas gibt?!

Also ich habs nicht!


----------



## MeggieX (26. April 2004)

Nun, Lobi, wenn Du nicht PS CS hast, dann kannst Du diese Funktion auch nicht haben. 
Hämma hat ja extra auf CS hingewiesen.

Nur funktioniert das ganze nur, wenn man ein schiefes Bild auf einem weißen (o.a.) Hintergrund hat. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich ein schiefes Bild hab (z.B. wie bei Schiefhalten der Kamera – was beim Scannen durchaus auch passieren kann).

Was Du mit Deinen 2 begrenzten Feldern meinst, hämma, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Kannst Du uns das mal am Beispiel zeigen?

Vielleicht erstellst Du Dir vorher per Aktion überall einen weißen geraden Hintergrund? 

Meggie


----------



## hämma (29. April 2004)

So, habs lösen können. Der Tip mit Photoshop Elements war es. Elements ist zwar nicht in der Lage die gerade-ausrichten-Funktion im Batch auszuführen,  aber der entsprechenden Filter funktionieren wunderbar im "echten" Photoshop.

Danke noch mal für die Tips!


----------



## MeggieX (29. April 2004)

Erkläre mal genauer bitte, falls man das mal braucht.

Meggie


----------

